# VW Golf with Prius motor & invertor



## eltransbg (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello!
From a couple of years a friend of mine is developing a way to controll Prius motor (MG1 and MG2) from the first generation.

His inspiration started with this:

























Then he found the motors (gear box) and disassembled it:


















After a lot of reading, programming, sleepless nights and many bottles of CokeCola finally he can spin the motor!
The big one was too heavy to put it on his desk, so he tested the controller on the smaller one (MG1):


















He told me once day: "On my desk the MG1 in its new shell was driving me crazy!"
Here is what he meant:









But then the spring of 2013 was here and the sun rised on his street 
He moved his test on the real car and with the bigger MG2 motor:


----------



## eltransbg (Aug 7, 2011)

And here are the next images of testing: 


















But logging the data was so big issue. Taping the needles seemed not to be enought. Then we moved to Dashboard 2.0
And the result came:


























We still have many to improove. 
Now the owner of the car is waiting for his new Li-Fe-Po batteries and making the final version of the controller.

But now the car is running very well!






*Tech specs:*
Car - WV Golf 3
Motor - Toyota Prius Transaxle MG2 - 35 kW - 350 Nm
Motor to wheels ratio: 1:4
Inverter - Prius Gen1 inverter with water cooling
Battery - 16 pcs 12V 60Ah lead-acid start batteries
Top speed: 110 km/h (@200V)
Range: 60 km with 30Ah from the battery

*Sorry to keep you away from this project for so much time!
Siply we wanted to show you the final device *

We are free for you questions and we can help anyone to build the car like this 
Best regards!


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

Excellent.

Several of us are working on doing the same with the Prius components including myself. "bldc" (as he is called on the forum) is also from Bulgaria like yourself.

There is a thread in the controller section for Toyota IPM motors (Prius) if you would like to post some of your controller details.

Keep us updated on the lithium install and performance.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## bLdC (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice to see more good results. 

The car seems to climb easily even with all that lead in it.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

This is great! How much is a MG2 and inverter sell for?


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

frodus said:


> This is great! How much is a MG2 and inverter sell for?


I paid $500 for my Gen2 Prius transaxle with half shafts and inverter. The inverter also has a built in 12V dc to dc and an additional 3phase output for driving the Air conditioning compressor.

I bought another inverter for $100. Ebay is a wonderful thing.

The trick is getting the controller to make all these power electronics to work.

The success of this project is very encouraging for us DIYers.


----------



## DDDvvv (Apr 2, 2012)

Great work!

Please show us the controller, and details about driving the inverter.

There's like five wreckers within 15 miles of my location, with this transaxle in stock, starting price is $220.


----------



## eltransbg (Aug 7, 2011)

DDDvvv said:


> Please show us the controller, and details about driving the inverter.
> There's like five wreckers within 15 miles of my location, with this transaxle in stock, starting price is $220.



Thank you all!
Yesterday we received some parts for our new Prius project.
This time I'll keep you informed for every step we make.

Dear DDDvvv, if you can - take one/two kits - invertors+motors - I'm pretty sure you will be content after some time 

Here are some pictures of the parts:


----------



## asimor (Nov 14, 2012)

eltransbg said:


> Thank you all!
> Yesterday we received some parts for our new Prius project.
> This time I'll keep you informed for every step we make.
> 
> ...


Very nice project!!! I am waiting for your update!


----------



## ivey (Oct 22, 2016)

asimor said:


> Very nice project!!! I am waiting for your update!


Same here, I also have a VW.


----------



## Epicblue (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks


----------

